# Looking For A Good Used Seat 260



## duaneduanet (Apr 12, 2016)

I recently purchased a 2009 Gravely 260. Best machine I have ever had. Makes my previous mowers look like toys. Only Issue is the padding on the back of the seat was missing. Does anyone have a good condition seat or know where I can get a good used one? Not really wanting to spend $350+ for a new one. Also Thinking about painting it. From what I have found online the Gravely Spray paints are for RED. My mower looks more orange than red.


----------

